# thermal storage pressurized tank prices



## jpelizza (Mar 1, 2014)

looking into getting thermal storage by next winter.  have econoburn 150.  i think i'l like 800-1000 storage.

got a price from tarm, 400 gallon tanks 3000$ a peice, ouch.

also not sure if i'm going to stack 2 500's horrizontal, or 2 500 gallon vertical, or 2 400 vertical or horizontal.

for any DIY what were you able to get used tanks for? and were they asme?

has anyone put there tanks in different spots?  for instance i have room in garage where boiler is to maybe stack 2 500 but it would fit better if i did 1 500 veritcal and another 500 vertical in my basement utiltiy room where my primary loop is for radaient heat.  or does it work much better if they are both close together?

thanks for any input.

my plan is to ask local lp places for used tanks, maybe look into amish place but not sure if any are close, and of course craigslist.  and i'm going to get price from ahona as well they are 2 hr from me.


----------



## mustash29 (Mar 1, 2014)

http://www.smokelessheat.com/categories/thermal-storage-tanks


----------



## Fred61 (Mar 1, 2014)

Are you 2 hours east or 2 hrs west of AHONA. Two hrs. east would put you close to the Vermont border. I have seen propane tanks at both Hodgdon Brothers in Ascutney Vt and Gates Salvage in Hardwick Vt. on past visits although it's been a while since I've been scrounging.

Hodgdon ------ 802-674-6202

Gates ------ 802-472-5794

Mark's place always seems to be a long ride from anywhere so these places probably wouldn't be any worse. It will also keep you off I-90 with a load of potentially dangerous cargo. Bring a spray can and scribble "POOL WATER"  on the side of the tank to keep the sniffing police away.

I recall once asking a worker at Hodgdons who was taking a torch to a 250 gallon tank what he did to insure there was no gas in the tank and his answer was " well the drain has been open for two weeks now".


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 1, 2014)

You should have asked him to go & google daisy cutter Fred. Open his eyes to the possibilities maybe.


----------



## jpelizza (Mar 1, 2014)

Fred61 said:


> Are you 2 hours east or 2 hrs west of AHONA. Two hrs. east would put you close to the Vermont border. I have seen propane tanks at both Hodgdon Brothers in Ascutney Vt and Gates Salvage in Hardwick Vt. on past visits although it's been a while since I've been scrounging.
> 
> Hodgdon ------ 802-674-6202
> 
> ...


i'm east of ahona


----------



## jpelizza (Mar 1, 2014)

mustash29 said:


> http://www.smokelessheat.com/categories/thermal-storage-tanks


i'm looking into those, thanks for link


----------



## maple1 (Mar 1, 2014)

I paid around 800 for two 330s and one 110.

Check local scrapyard's - especially big ones.


----------



## Bob Rohr (Mar 1, 2014)

yes the tanks can be in different locations.  I have a 500 right behind my EKO 40, an 80 gallon next to it for a hydraulic separator.  Across the shop is a 160 mounted vertically, it also serves as my solar drainback tank.

I use  solar differential controllers to shuffle the heat from tank to tank.


----------



## jpelizza (Mar 2, 2014)

if the tank is vertical then the flow into tank is on bottom port correct??  and the outflow of water is on top of tank??  is that correct?


----------



## maple1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Load flow yes. Boiler flow is the opposite.


----------



## salecker (Mar 2, 2014)

My boiler loads the tanks through the top,and my hot for the load draws from the top.
 My boiler feeds the top of the tanks through 1 1/2" copper.About half way i have a tee which feeds the flat plate heat exchanger which feeds my load.That run is 1 1/4" copper with a pump on it.When the boiler is firing it has a bigger pump pumping to the tanks,the smaller pump pulls from that line for the load.Once the boiler is finished the big pump shuts off with the boiler.The smaller pump is still running and is now pulling from the top of the tanks.
 The return from the flat plate ties into the return from the tanks to the boiler,which helps increase the temp returning to the boiler at start up,and returns to the tanks when the boiler isn't running.Make sure the plumbing is reversed on vertical tanks to help even loading of the tanks.
 Not sure if this is how others have theirs,but each install has it's differences.
 Thomas


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 2, 2014)

I bought one 400 gallon tank I found on the internet. I think I paid $600 for it if I remember right. Or close to it.  It is a great benefit to my system. It was a former air tank for a shop. ASME rated. I installed it right next to my boiler.


----------



## jeffesonm (Mar 3, 2014)

Scour craiglist and be patient... I found three 200 gallon tanks for $100/ea.


----------



## Tennman (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes, be patient. I got the first 500 gal propane for 250 second for 400.... got tired of waiting. Then add $1000 for foaming. Welding the legs and ports and pressure/leak testing were not too bad... couple hundred bucks. So I'm not far off $2K for 1000 gal covered with foam. Not everyone uses spray foam but I love it's performance.


----------



## mmudd (Mar 3, 2014)

I found a used 500 gallon  ASME pressure rated hot water tank for $500 from a company the demolishes buildings.


----------



## jpelizza (Mar 4, 2014)

thanks for all the posts, leaning toward getting a 400 or 500 vertical in my garage next to boiler and then may 1-2 300-400 vertical tanks for utility room in basement.  that give me about 1000-1300 depending on combination.  even the 240 vertical are nice and may be easiest to get in my utility room in basement.  i have walk out so i might be able to get bigger in.

i do like the idea of air tank asme already and ports are good to go that is enticing.

smokelss has 240 gallon vertical propane tank for 799 and 500 gallon for 899 (a little extra for welded legs to vertical).  going to get a price from ahona they are 2hr from and smokeless 3hr from me.

ebay has new asme vertical air tanks 240 gallon about 900, 400 gallon 1300.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Mar 5, 2014)

http://burlington.craigslist.org/for/4309821231.html


FYI


----------



## jpelizza (Mar 5, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> http://burlington.craigslist.org/for/4309821231.html
> 
> 
> FYI


Thanks! Looking into it.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 5, 2014)

For some reason that looks smaller than said capacity. Must be taller/longer than appears.


----------



## jpelizza (Mar 5, 2014)

jpelizza said:


> Thanks! Looking into it.


Tank is sold already I asked for dimensions and reply was it sold


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Mar 5, 2014)

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/tls/4357854393.html


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 5, 2014)

Dam. Sorry you couldn't get that one. At that price I can see why it sold so fast.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Mar 5, 2014)

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/4338109720.html
http://burlington.craigslist.org/for/4323348346.html


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 5, 2014)

Yikes. That'll set your payback back a few years. (Burlington one )


----------



## jpelizza (Mar 6, 2014)

My last option I considering is behind my garage putting in one 1000 gallon tank.  Pour a few sona-tubes.  Insulate the crap out if it. , maybe even build small structure around it.

Pros:  one tank less fittings, doesn't take any space from ny garage.

Anyone build anything like that?

Ahona 1000 gallon tank be 2k.

Prob could find one cheaper but I don't know if I can find someone to do ports for me, ahona be all set up to connect.


----------



## ewdudley (Mar 6, 2014)

jpelizza said:


> ahona be all set up to connect


Plus aren't they ASME?


----------



## jpelizza (Mar 6, 2014)

ewdudley said:


> Plus aren't they ASME?


Yup I think so.


----------



## poppledungeon1 (Mar 6, 2014)

jpelizza said:


> Yup I think so.


gates salvage, previously mentioned, has all sizes of used propane tanks as well as some other odd ball stuff-stainless steel reaction vessels, etc, for propane tanks they charge scrap prices so 500gal tank weighs about ~800#@ $0.30/lb= about $250-they sold me 2 500gal tanks for $500 and loaded them for me, but then you have get your fittings welded up, my guy charged me $65 but I had all the holes cut and threadolets lined up for him so if you can find some other tanks with fittings that work you might come out ahead, cruising ebay/craigslist might pay off, I bought my boiler from tarm but those ASME 300 gal tanks @$10/gal were a little too dear for me


----------



## jpelizza (Mar 6, 2014)

poppledungeon1 said:


> gates salvage, previously mentioned, has all sizes of used propane tanks as well as some other odd ball stuff-stainless steel reaction vessels, etc, for propane tanks they charge scrap prices so 500gal tank weighs about ~800#@ $0.30/lb= about $250-they sold me 2 500gal tanks for $500 and loaded them for me, but then you have get your fittings welded up, my guy charged me $65 but I had all the holes cut and threadolets lined up for him so if you can find some other tanks with fittings that work you might come out ahead, cruising ebay/craigslist might pay off, I bought my boiler from tarm but those ASME 300 gal tanks @$10/gal were a little too dear for me


indeed 10$/gallon for tank pricey.  once i know exactly what size i can use and how i/m going to do it then, i'll be able to be a little patience and scoure ebay/craiglist for sure.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 6, 2014)

I'll be interested in how you move the two 500 gallon tanks into the basement and then assemble them since I'm planning on doing the same.
I measured the opening in the concrete where the 36" door is and it seems to be 41", which may or may not be enough for a 1000 gallon tank.  I have no idea how to drag them in.  I mean, I have ideas, but not sure if they'd work.


----------



## jpelizza (Mar 6, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> I'll be interested in how you move the two 500 gallon tanks into the basement and then assemble them since I'm planning on doing the same.
> I measured the opening in the concrete where the 36" door is and it seems to be 41", which may or may not be enough for a 1000 gallon tank.  I have no idea how to drag them in.  I mean, I have ideas, but not sure if they'd work.


i think if i put any in basement i would do 400 max size but prob 250 (2).  any i figure 3 or 4 round steel dowels would move the tank ok, just move the last one to the front and keep going till i get the utility room.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 6, 2014)

I've seen someone here move it on dollys-easy to move once on concrete floor.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Mar 6, 2014)

The tanks are out there. Have your truck and trailer ready with the cash saved up. many times you get extra pieces with a tank previously used. Hard to find in my area so if I find them in my travels I bring them home for others and cover my commuting expense. works well for everyone. scrap is $0.50 a gallon, a clean decommissioned tank is $1 a gallon, a tank with ports welded in place $1.50 to $2.50 a gallon. a tank set up and pressure checked with extras that fits your needs priceless. 500 gallon tank fits in a 8' bed easy with gate down feet are in bed. 1000 gallon better on a flat trailer. The tanks are bulky but you rig them correctly with a sling and a comealong they move easy. casters placed on the feet of tank they roll right onto the concrete coming down the planks on the bulkhead stairs. The Ahona tanks are good looking tanks worth the money when you figure in your time. I would think they would be turnkey. One advantage with the tanks that are sold out of Maine is that they can be moved easy if you ever sell. Real estate agents like to have the wood boilers removed before listing. When I studied residential energy back in 88 the tanks where always the costly part of the thermal storage equation. now we have a few more options and even more insulation options.
if you buy a used tank for an inside installation I recommend making sure the original spec plate is still on the tank.


----------



## jpelizza (Mar 6, 2014)

"One advantage with the tanks that are sold out of Maine is that they can be moved easy if you ever sell."

what tanks from maine??


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Mar 6, 2014)

www.americansolartechnics.com

Flying cow has one he may speak to his experiences. I have researched the liner material he uses and it is more suited for higher heat than the hpdm liners from yester years. when I researched the Econoburn I recall that antifreeze was a recommendation so in my mind one would use less antifreeze and also have no need for expansion tanks.


----------



## poppledungeon1 (Mar 7, 2014)

If I did it again(I'm sure I'm not the first person that thinks like this)I'd give the Ahona tanks serious consideration, as mentioned above they could be turnkey and save a lot of time/labor/etc.The 500 gallon tanks are around 37-38"diameter so a regular 36" door might not be a go. The smart person that built my house(not me)put a 42" door in the basement bulk head so they went in easily, and as NE points out above, if you rig them carefully a come along will suffice, but a FEL or backhoe can make things easier. I stacked my 500gal tanks with a HF engine hoist and some rachet straps, it was a tight squeeze. There's some other threads here with pictures with various installs, worth a look.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 7, 2014)

I'll be looking for those threads!  Hmmmm, come along, rollers, dollies,engine hoist.  Not so sure if I can get the other equipment, but where's there's a will, there's a way.  I'll probably have to take out the entire door, but I wanted to replace that anyway!


----------



## Dirtyrottenoldwood (Mar 11, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> I'll be looking for those threads!  Hmmmm, come along, rollers, dollies,engine hoist.  Not so sure if I can get the other equipment, but where's there's a will, there's a way.  I'll probably have to take out the entire door, but I wanted to replace that anyway!


If it helps you out, I have a spare 1000 gal anhydrous tank available. Upstate NY as well, Wash Co.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 11, 2014)

Dirtyrottenoldwood said:


> If it helps you out, I have a spare 1000 gal anhydrous tank available. Upstate NY as well, Wash Co.


I saw a couple of tanks on trailers on Albany Craigs List a while ago.  Maybe you got them?  I thought about it, but realistically I didn't think I could do it. They say that  ammonia tanks are quite clean.  I think I'm going to go with the AHONA.  A fair amount of money but the tank'll be ready to go and they'll deliver. The diameter should just be right, hopefully. I've got no equipment, welding skills, etc.

Thanks very much for the offer.  I'm sure somebody would have a use for it.


----------



## Dirtyrottenoldwood (Mar 12, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> I saw a couple of tanks on trailers on Albany Craigs List a while ago.  Maybe you got them?  I thought about it, but realistically I didn't think I could do it. They say that  ammonia tanks are quite clean.  I think I'm going to go with the AHONA.  A fair amount of money but the tank'll be ready to go and they'll deliver. The diameter should just be right, hopefully. I've got no equipment, welding skills, etc.
> 
> Thanks very much for the offer.  I'm sure somebody would have a use for it.


No it wasn't me who got those, I had this for a project that didn't work out. Measured it today and its 42 inches wide..It does have 1 1/4 ports (3)  and  one as a drain , plus a 3/4 incher.


----------



## Tennman (Mar 13, 2014)

What poppeldungeon1 said above..... When it was all said and done and all my time with the welder... etc... if AHONA had been closer to me that would have been the way to go.

Oh... looks like above you decided that. AHONA's tanks are a good deal if you don't have to pay shipping. In fact if I had to do it again, I'd just take my truck and trailer and go buy from him. My drive time would be less than all the time I spent running around, fetching parts, instructing welders, and dealing with getting propane tanks safe for the welder.

Good decision.


----------



## Hydronics (Mar 13, 2014)

It's no small job to retro propane tanks, cleaning can't be a lot of fun...


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 13, 2014)

I think ammonia tanks are better.


----------



## Boil&Toil (Mar 13, 2014)

As for getting them in, if in doubt, call riggers. They have the equipment, and more importantly the knowledge, to move heavy stuff safely. Beats the heck out of getting hurt, and often surprisingly affordable if you can be a little flexible.


----------



## salecker (Mar 13, 2014)

Hydronics said:


> It's no small job to retro propane tanks, cleaning can't be a lot of fun...


I just left mine open for a few weeks,then pressure washed the inside after the welding was done.There wasn't much dirt inside,and the smell was gone after the wash.
 Thomas


----------



## stee6043 (Mar 14, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> I'll be looking for those threads!  Hmmmm, come along, rollers, dollies,engine hoist.  Not so sure if I can get the other equipment, but where's there's a will, there's a way.  I'll probably have to take out the entire door, but I wanted to replace that anyway!


 
There are some photos of how I moved my tanks in this thread:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/one-mans-eko-40-illustrated-story-start-to-finish.29042/

Good luck!


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks.  Nothing's going to happen til the snow is gone and the ground dries out, but that might be sooner than later.  It is after all, the middle of March.

Stee, is there a central thread for installs, with pictures?  I haven't been following the Boiler Room threads that closely over the years and it's hard to find stuff just with the search function.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 14, 2014)

Just read your install thread.  Great thread.  I wish everything was as close together as yours, but I'm gonna have to put my storage on the other side of the basement.  It also considerably more $ for the stacked 500s.


----------



## maple1 (Mar 14, 2014)

salecker said:


> I just left mine open for a few weeks,then pressure washed the inside after the welding was done.There wasn't much dirt inside,and the smell was gone after the wash.
> Thomas


 
Me too. Two things I did do that I think I determined later were unnecessary were washing & painting them. Mine turned out to be pretty clean from the get-go, others might not have the same luck.

Getting fittings in them cost a couple hundred & a half hour drive each way to the welder.

Plus him coming to me to fix up a couple cast fitting leaks but that didn't cost me anything.

If I had had ready-made tanks close to me that I could have bought & just rolled right in & started plumbing, I certainly would have considered that. But I didn't. And, if you have a tight space you want to custom fit certain sized tanks into (also the case for me), the semi-DIY way might be the only way to go.

On installs velvetfoot, my install thread is also in my sig, if you haven't seen it yet. Speaking of things close together.


----------



## airlina (Apr 8, 2014)

I have decided to add storage this year and have been diligently searching for tanks. I found a source for 1000 gallon anhydrous ammonia tanks in Middleport,N.Y .(upstate western ny) The place is a farm feed mill and they have about (20) 1000 gallon tanks for 1000 bucks apiece  . I talked with the owner of the place and he said farmers have been buying their own new tanks of late and he hasn't been renting these out much anymore, so they are all for sale. I drove up to the place yesterday and checked out all the tanks and there is a good selection to choose from. Some are tanks alone while others are on dedicated trailers and he said they are all 1000 bucks with or without the trailer. If interested drop me an email and I will give details. Bruce


----------



## DZL_Damon (Apr 8, 2014)

Velvet, aren't you installing a modulating (Windhager) pellet boiler?


----------



## cityboy172 (Apr 8, 2014)

I just picked up 2 1,000 gallon anhydrous tanks for a little less then $1 a gallon.  I was getting antsy and probly jumped the gun. I imagine I could of found some for $.50 a gallon in a month or two, but I'm ready to get this project rolling.   Bird in the hand or 2 in the bush kinda deal.


----------



## Gasifier (May 6, 2014)

airlina said:


> I have decided to add storage this year and have been diligently searching for tanks. I found a source for 1000 gallon anhydrous ammonia tanks in Middleport,N.Y .(upstate western ny) The place is a farm feed mill and they have about (20) 1000 gallon tanks for 1000 bucks apiece  . I talked with the owner of the place and he said farmers have been buying their own new tanks of late and he hasn't been renting these out much anymore, so they are all for sale. I drove up to the place yesterday and checked out all the tanks and there is a good selection to choose from. Some are tanks alone while others are on dedicated trailers and he said they are all 1000 bucks with or without the trailer. If interested drop me an email and I will give details. Bruce



What are these tanks rated at? (ANSE) Made of?


----------



## KenLockett (May 6, 2014)

Dirtyrottenoldwood said:


> If it helps you out, I have a spare 1000 gal anhydrous tank available. Upstate NY as well, Wash Co.


 
How much?


----------



## airlina (May 7, 2014)

KenLockett said:


> How much?


I found (20) 1000 gallon anhydrous tanks for a 1000 bucks a piece at a feed mill in Middleport NY (Western NY) .Bruce


----------



## Dirtyrottenoldwood (May 7, 2014)

KenLockett said:


> How much?


Ken , I'm asking  $1000


----------



## KenLockett (May 8, 2014)

Dirtyrottenoldwood said:


> Ken , I'm asking  $1000



Does the anhydrous tank have existing fittings on it, what shape/dimensions is it, is it painted, and what refurbishment if any has to be done on it.  Just asking as I have no idea what an anhydrous tank is.  Do you have any photos?  Thanks.


----------



## woodsmaster (May 8, 2014)

500 gallon decommissioned tanks go for $250 around here. More for the tagged ones.


----------



## airlina (May 8, 2014)

Woodmaster , do you have a source for a 500 gallon tank. I am currently in need of one. Thanks bruce


----------



## woodsmaster (May 9, 2014)

I can get about any size or shape propane tank ever made. Can probably get with or without tag. There is a large salvage yard for them near the Michigan border. I don't have a way to ship them though.


----------



## ewdudley (May 9, 2014)

woodsmaster said:


> I can get about any size or shape propane tank ever [been] made. ... I don't have a way to ship them though.



Even if you drove the back roads so you wouldn't get weighed?


----------



## DaveBP (May 9, 2014)

As long as you showed 'm a sign.


----------

